# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển dụng vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm và dịch vụ CNC - BKMech Co.ltd

## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech cần tuyển 02 vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm và dịch vụ CNC. Ứng viên quan tâm vui lòng tham khảo thông tin dưới đây và liên hệ với chúng tôi để được sắp xếp lịch phỏng vấn sớm nhất.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zw9...eYwIAvK6k/edit

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được sắp xếp lịch phỏng vấn sớm nhất!

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech cần tuyển 02 vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm và dịch vụ CNC. Ứng viên quan tâm vui lòng tham khảo thông tin dưới đây và liên hệ với chúng tôi để được sắp xếp lịch phỏng vấn sớm nhất.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zw9...eYwIAvK6k/edit

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4cIufIk6q

----------


## Hoang Phuong

lương tháng bao nhiu sếp

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Tùy thuộc vào khả năng của bạn. Bạn đang làm mảng xây dựng, cơ điện, CNC chắc biết nhiều nhỉ.  :Big Grin:

----------

